# Best price for Floor Insulation.



## Coolaboy (20 Nov 2009)

Hi Folks. Any good deals out there on rolls of 6" attic insulation. Best price so far is 18 euros per 6"thick  roll.


----------



## sydthebeat (20 Nov 2009)

Coolaboy said:


> Hi Folks. Any good deals out there on rolls of 6" attic insulation. Best price so far is 18 euros per 6"thick  roll.



to compare like with like.... look for the 'thermal conductivity' value on the rolls...

mineral wool is in the region of 0.04...

there are better products on the market...


----------



## Coolaboy (20 Nov 2009)

Thanks Syd. What is the highest thermal conductivity out there then?


----------



## sydthebeat (21 Nov 2009)

well, the lower the thermal conductivity the better.... 

theres a product from moy insulation called metac. It claims a TC value of 0.034 which is very good for a quilted material. [broken link removed]

Rockwool have a product called rockwool flexi which has a TC value of 0.037.. .this has the added advantage of being semi rigid and can be cut to fit between roof timbers. [broken link removed]

the typical roofing insulation is products such as moy isover plus. this has a TC value of 0.044. [broken link removed] 
when comparing TC values you can see that the metac product would perform approx 30% better than the isover product.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Nov 2009)

How do the costs compare?


----------

